# Crossing at Tijuana



## cabowabooze (Oct 18, 2012)

So we drive down from Canada, worldly belongings in our truck. Get to the boarder and concerned about crossing and all of our stuff. We get waved right through, never even was asked where we were going. We continue on down to Cabo San Lucas and are getting settled into our new place. Has anyone else had this experience at the boarder? 
Cheers...


----------



## StevenO (Oct 18, 2012)

It has been my experience that things that are a big hassle in the US are easy in Mexico.
Time before last when we went to San Diego for our monthly Costco and Walmart smuggling run we got inspected. No problem, they looked through the truck for 10 seconds and waved us on.
We always take pains to make things look not expensive. They look for expensive stuff.


----------



## cabowabooze (Oct 18, 2012)

StevenO said:


> It has been my experience that things that are a big hassle in the US are easy in Mexico.
> Time before last when we went to San Diego for our monthly Costco and Walmart smuggling run we got inspected. No problem, they looked through the truck for 10 seconds and waved us on.
> We always take pains to make things look not expensive. They look for expensive stuff.


Some very good advice StevenO, much apprectiated. Now we need to get to the embassy here in Cabo and get our passports stamped. Missed it on Friday by 15 minutes, said open on Saturday, yes open but nobody there except the cleaning lady. Lunes it is!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cabowabooze said:


> Some very good advice StevenO, much apprectiated. Now we need to get to the embassy here in Cabo and get our passports stamped. Missed it on Friday by 15 minutes, said open on Saturday, yes open but nobody there except the cleaning lady. Lunes it is!


Just to be nitpicking …
I don't think there is an embassy in Cabo. The US Embassy in Mexico is in Mexico City along with all the other country embassies. There is a US Consular Agent in Cabo, apparently an extension of the Consulate in Tijuana. 

But I am not sure if you are talking about visiting an agency of the US Government or Migración (INM), the Mexican agency that controls immigration. 

A couple of times in the past, I left Mexico by ship from Cabo and we had to check out with the Port Captain. The first time he just handled the ship leaving. The second time, the Port Captain sent us to INM first.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

The only real problem you will have is crossing back into the USA via Tijuana. Expect at least 2-3 hours crossing the border when you return, up to 5 hours during peak travel times.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Uecker_seats said:


> The only real problem you will have is crossing back into the USA via Tijuana. Expect at least 2-3 hours crossing the border when you return, up to 5 hours during peak travel times.


That might have been true years ago and only on Sundays and long weekend Mondays but now it is usually 1 to 1 1/2 hours and 2 hours on Sundays. If you have a US passport the "Ready Lanes" are fast once you can get up far enough to get into one.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

cabowabooze said:


> So we drive down from Canada, worldly belongings in our truck. Get to the boarder and concerned about crossing and all of our stuff. We get waved right through, never even was asked where we were going. We continue on down to Cabo San Lucas and are getting settled into our new place. Has anyone else had this experience at the boarder?
> Cheers...


Not sure what you're comparing this too. Since no vehicle permit is required for the entire Baja peninsula, crossing into Baja has always been a lot simpler and quicker than crossing on the "mainland". Same goes for stopping for immigration. We crossed at Tecate and also were waved through. We decided to park our vehicle and go back to the Immigration office in the building at the border crossing, only because we planned to take the ferry over to the mainland from La Paz. Otherwise, I think we could have spent 6 months in Baja without even a tourist visa.
I'm guessing it's the fact that you had your worldly belongings with you.


----------

